# thermoregulation pics...



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah for me, I finally figured out the macro setting on my camera 



















Notice the bee in the center of the pic who looks like she's hanging on for dear life!

-K-


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Hummingberd,

Nice pictures, what kind of camera?


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Outstanding pics! Just look at those girls go- heads down and beating their wings with gusto. I'm continually amazed at how hard they work and all for the good of the colony. 
I'm glad I found bees; my life is richer for having them.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW
Love the pics HB!
Tom


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Great shots! I love watching "Bee A/C." (Selfishly, I'm glad to see it's warm in Maine, I'm heading that way for vacation next week!)
Is your bottom board just bare wood?


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

*Glad you like the pics...*

Hey everyone, I'm glad you like the pics. The camera I used a canon SD 600 Digital Elph. I used the macro setting. My bottom board is a country rubes combo bottom board. It's boiled in a mixture of paraffin and tree rosin (courtesy of the company.) For any one interested I HIGHLY recommend one!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I liked your photos too; very sharp; in focus. I would like everyone who posts photos to also include the "hardware" that was used.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

hardware as in camera used???


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes! I suppose that was the wrong word to use. I saw that you did that. I took some photos recently; Canon 610, but my close-ups were not sharp. It has a [flower symbol] setting for macro but I was using the shutter speed setting. These new-fangled digital cameras are soooo!! complicated and the instruction booklets are something else. I need to read more and practice with the settings.


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

with good clarity in pics like that, you could do your own varroa mite count


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Church said:


> with good clarity in pics like that, you could do your own varroa mite count


I was looking to see if I could spot a mite this morning in the pictures but I didn't see any...so I thought, niceeeeee


----------

